# Old lipglosses - is there any point trying to sell them?



## Isabelle (Jan 29, 2016)

I have a massive MAC collection, a lot of which I don't use, so have been thinking of selling off some of it. I have dozens of old lipglosses, dating back several years, that I'm not sure what to do with. I think most of them are OK, but I obviously can't guarantee it.

would people be interested in buying them? Some are used, some are unused, all are LE, some with LE packaging. I just don't know whether to even try selling them or whether I should just B2M the lot. I'd be interested to hear people's thoughts.

thanks in advance!

Isabelle


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 29, 2016)

B2M the used ones. Personally, I'd be wary of buying used gloss for hygiene reasons.

Others, list them in the Clearance Bin and see if anyone bites.


----------



## iheartcolor (Jan 30, 2016)

It depends! I've seen used glosses sell - i think it's mostly for die hard collectors who are looking to round out their collections. I feel like hardly anyone buys used gloss to wear (but maybe some do). There are groups on Facebook you can join that are all about selling a specific brand of cosmetics. 

Very rare, LE items with LE packaging will do the best. Always fully disclose any use so you don't have any hassle later on  Good luck!!


----------



## amy04 (Jan 30, 2016)

I had the same question, and I can only tell you I hope so! 

I am trying to get rid of my older collection, and so much of it is gorgeous and barely (if at all) used. It'd be a shame to not have it go to a good home. Hopefully true collectors are still scouring for their beloved product(s).


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks people! A few of the items are sets, so I'm fairly sure people will want them. Otherwise I'll list (but yes, as always, disclose any use they've had) and see. I do have a few with the LE packaging too - the Hello Kitty ones are GORGEOUS so may well keep those for myself, LOL!

Like you, Amy, some of them have only been swatched, it seems like such a waste! But they're all so pretttttttyyyyyy 

Hmm, that could probably be the slogan for Specktra or something. "But it's all so pretty!!!"

Isabelle


----------

